# Texas kayak Tarpon



## Killerbee




----------



## Killerbee

I had a great time shooting the footage and putting the video together with my daughter. It is our first video, enjoy.


----------



## Bill C

Wow, what a job getting the video and fighting the fish at the same time. Well done and congratulations on your tarpon.


----------



## StephenB1

Such an awesome video and great capture of a great moment! Congratulations, man!


----------



## Killerbee

Day2 is on the way


----------



## richg99

Outstanding. You did a fantastic job with the catching, the filming, and the explanations.

I am going to share the Youtube LINK with a couple of fishing sites that I frequent.

Only one suggestion...the audio is difficult to hear, as is expected. A few captions, like what your daughter was saying, in the beginning, would add a lot.

WELL DONE! richg99


----------



## Killerbee

Thanks! Richg99 appreciate the feedback man! I will work on those suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## Killerbee

Thanks everyone!


----------



## flynut

Bad ***! 2cool


----------



## sinnombre

Depends.....


----------



## sinnombre




----------



## sinnombre

*texas tarpon*

sorry i posted above to wrong thread.


----------



## G Posik

great video. Have you looked into the external mics for the Go Pro? That helps on the audio. 

what part of the coast are you fishing?


----------



## CrazyYak

This is an extremely difficult task, glad to see someone else is fishing for them from a kayak. Enjoyed the video! I've moved on from offshore kayak fishing for the most part after an incident with a large Bull Shark. On a side note I fished out of SLP this past Sunday and saw nothing, had one run on a trolled lure and didn't get a chance to land / see what it was.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Sweet!


----------



## Bill C

*Shark story*



CrazyYak said:


> This is an extremely difficult task, glad to see someone else is fishing for them from a kayak. Enjoyed the video! I've moved on from offshore kayak fishing for the most part after an incident with a large Bull Shark. On a side note I fished out of SLP this past Sunday and saw nothing, had one run on a trolled lure and didn't get a chance to land / see what it was.


Have you posted up the shark story?


----------



## mullet1422

Bill C said:


> Have you posted up the shark story?


Yes!! I wanna hear the shark story!!!


----------



## 348473

X2 on shark stopping yak fishing. Fish from boats now. Be careful and nice tarpon!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Nasty

awesome video bro!


----------

